# Tesco Vouchers



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Which Ferry Company if any can I use Tesco Vouchers on Dover to Calais


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ollie

I'm afraid its Eurotunnel only on the short route. You could go Harwich to Holland or travel to Ireland by several routes but no ferry route from Dover to Calais. 
We love using Eurotunnel so its a great deal for us!  
Shirley


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We always use Eurotunnel, quick, easy and not weather dependent! Cost us £3.50 return last time plus Tesco vouchers!


----------

